# Brilliant



## Alpha (Mar 27, 2006)

So my Graflex Xl had a really stiff focusing ring. Big problem. I had a stoke of brilliance. Back in the day, they used really crappy lube in their cameras. We have much better lube these days. I dissasembled the camera, cleaned what surfaces I could with alcohol, and then swabbed the focusing ring and the thing that the lens is mounted to with this stuff called Cailube MCL. It comes in various forms. My concentration of choice is 5% aerosol sprayed onto a q-tip. I use the stuff to lube the crossfader in my DJ mixer. It's safe to electronics, emits no fumes whatsoever when dry, and is very clean. It's a lubricating solvent specifically engineered for metal surfaces that come in contact with each other repeatedly. It acts as a solvent when wet, removing dirt and grime. When it dries, it's a basically weightless lubricant. The focusing ring on my XL is now butter!

They sell the stuff at guitar center and sam ash stores across the country. I highly recommend it for lubing up those old cameras!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2006)

MaxBloom said:
			
		

> So my Graflex Xl had a really stiff focusing ring. Big problem. I had a stoke of brilliance. Back in the day, they used really crappy lube in their cameras. We have much better lube these days. I dissasembled the camera, cleaned what surfaces I could with alcohol, and then swabbed the focusing ring and the thing that the lens is mounted to with this stuff called Cailube MCL. It comes in various forms. My concentration of choice is 5% aerosol sprayed onto a q-tip. I use the stuff to lube the crossfader in my DJ mixer. It's safe to electronics, emits no fumes whatsoever when dry, and is very clean. It's a lubricating solvent specifically engineered for metal surfaces that come in contact with each other repeatedly. It acts as a solvent when wet, removing dirt and grime. When it dries, it's a basically weightless lubricant. The focusing ring on my XL is now butter!
> 
> They sell the stuff at guitar center and sam ash stores across the country. I highly recommend it for lubing up those old cameras!


 
Thanks for the tip Maxie...


----------

